# Arizona dump digging



## Bob Apples (Mar 27, 2017)

Found this dump about two miles from the international border.


----------



## botlguy (Mar 28, 2017)

Interesting age variance.
Jim


----------



## Bob Apples (May 27, 2017)

Would love to dig, waiting for permissions! Some day.
Sitting on 6+ dumps.


----------



## Bob Apples (May 28, 2017)

*A few old bottles*



Bob Apples said:


> Would love to dig, waiting for permissions! Some day.
> Sitting on 6+ dumps.


----------



## Bob Apples (May 28, 2017)

would love to dig the dump


----------



## DanielinAk (May 29, 2017)

Isn't that just cool. Can't wait to see what else shows up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Apples (Jun 22, 2017)

Lost three of my permissions and its way to hot. Its water company land and the want a letter of intent sent to the parent company. 12 years ago they denied my buddy from trying to dig there. Its a civil war dump.


----------



## Bob Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

Found under a gas station in Bisbee


----------



## Bob Apples (Jun 24, 2017)

1940s?


----------



## DanielinAk (Jun 25, 2017)

Bob Apples said:


> Found under a gas station in BisbeeView attachment 178650



Nice find Bob. Bisbee is almost home to me as I grew up in SV.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob Apples (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## hemihampton (Jul 25, 2017)

Interesting you found some cans. All very common though. The Nesbitts best one out of the bunch. Was the COLT 45 brewed in Phoenix. If so & if it had a zip top pull tab might have a little value but not much. Coors worth maybe $1.00, extremely common. Now if you can find some rare Apache cone tops you've found some good cans. LEON.


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jul 27, 2017)

Love the "insitu" pics of those bottles.
Look pre-1900 to me


----------



## DanielinAk (Jul 27, 2017)

Cool can's


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

